# Nach 5 Monaten ist mein Indie Spiel nun kostenlos verf?gbar



## DerSmaragd (13. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

vor ca. 5 Monaten habe ich angefangen in meiner Freizeit ein Labyrinth Spiel mit der Unity Game Engine zu entwickeln. Dieses heißt "Maze Escape - Mape". Es ist kostenlos für Windows, Mac und Linux-PCs verfügbar. Hier eine kleine Zusammenfassung des Inhalts:

Du bist in einem mysteriösen Labyrinth gefangen. Um ihm zu entkommen, musst du es erkunden und Waffen in Truhen finden, Fallen meiden, Monster töten und böse Bosse besiegen. Entdecke drei verschiedene Arten von Labyrinthen - in jedem von ihnen stehst Du unterschiedlichen Feinden und herausfordernden Bossen gegenüber.


Wirst Du es schaffen aus dem Labyrinth zu entkommen, bevor die Monster Dich töten? Spiele das Spiel jetzt um es herauszufinden!


Lade das Spiel kostenlos herunter: https://shiny-emerald-games.itch.io/mape-maze-escape
Schaue Dir den Trailer an: https://youtu.be/u8qLIMAIT_g

Ich würde mich sehr über etwas Feedback freuen.
Viele Grüße,

DerSmaragd


----------

